
Child Support Litigation Without a Marriage - jseliger
http://www.realworlddivorce.com/ChildSupportLitigationWithoutMarriage
======
coreyp_1
The fact that a male rape victim can be forced to pay child support payments
is repulsive. What makes it worse is that these unwilling fathers were minors
(one as young as 13!!!).

